# suppression disque réseau



## Mezzo (11 Septembre 2005)

bonjour à tous,

j'ai un problème pour supprimer un disque réseau, apparu dans ma fenêtre réseau du finder depuis l'installation d'un jeux en réseau. J'ai depuis supprimer le jeux, mais je ne peux pas supprimer le disque réseau intitulé "ordinateur de ..." 
Lorsque je le glisse dans la corbeille, le message suivant apparait :

Impossible de terminer l'opération : un ou plusieurs éléments requis sont introuvables. (code d'erreur 1401)

J'ai activer mon par-feu et interdit tous les partages de fichiers.

Si vous pouviez m'aider à supprimer cet intru, je serais plus serein...

D'avance merci à tous


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Septembre 2005)

Mezzo a dit:
			
		

> (...) Lorsque je le glisse dans la corbeille (...)


   

As-tu déjà essayé d'éjecter le disque réseau ?

NB: Ça peut se faire en cliquant sur icône d'éjection du disque (une flêche vers le haut surmontant une barre horizontale), ou en cliquant avec le bouton droit de la souris sur l'icône du dique puis en choisissant l'item "Éjecter..." du menu contextuel qui apparaît.


----------



## Mezzo (11 Septembre 2005)

il n'y a pas d'icone d'éjection, ce que j'appelle le disque réseau est en fait la même icone que "servers" c-a-d un alias dont l'original est introuvable. lorsque je double clique dessus j'ai une fenêtre qui s'appelle

 "Authentification du système de fichier FTP"

et qui me propose d'entrer un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe non sécurisé et qui ma précise l'URL de l'ordinateur en question !

merci encore à tous ceux qui pourront m'éclairer, mes connaissances en réseau sont assez limitées...


----------



## JoJoS (11 Septembre 2005)

je ne me connait pas encoe tres bien dans mac os x mais je sais qu'on peut retirer les icones du finder rien quand deplacant l'icone hors de la fenetre finder (ca fait un effet de fumée)... mais je sais pas si ca repond a ta question...


----------

